# Opel Insignia v new Ford Mondeo



## Choosey (10 Nov 2010)

Hello

I am lucky enough to be given a company car in Jan 2011 and have a choice of the two models below.  Both are basic models.  I am edging towards the Insignia as it has Cruise Control (which the Mondeo does not have) and I drive a lot.  As I am not very car orientated I would appreciate any thoughts.  By the way I currently have a Mondeo.

Thanks in advance

*Ford Mondeo (new model) 2.0 tdci 115 ps (metallic, base model)


Opel Insignia 2.0 Cdti ‘S’ 130 ps Ecoflex (metallic, base model)
*

*
*


----------



## Petermack (10 Nov 2010)

There is a comparison tool in carzone which allows you to compare cars against each other. Attached is the link

From what I have heard, the Ford is still the better car to drive although the Insignia is a marked improvement over the Vectra.


----------



## 26cb (10 Nov 2010)

I had roughly the same choice recently, I opted for the Insignia .....I am totally not a car person but I did test drive both and felt more comfortable in the Insignia. A vast improvement on the Vectra. I do not do a lot of miles....so I cannot speak as to comfort for someone who 'lives' in their car. However on a 2-3 hour run and around town it is very comfortable. Good fuel comsumption....


----------



## tosullivan (10 Nov 2010)

My money - Mondeo
Company money - Insignia


----------



## Choosey (10 Nov 2010)

tosullivan that reply is interesting - is there any reason(s) behind that?  Is there any chance you could elaborate?
Have discussed with a few today and some people are saying to stick with the Mondeo - all very confusing when you feel very thick on the subject  I feel I have made my decision and someone changes my mind again.  I will have the car for 4 years so don't want to be sorry with my choice


----------



## kbie (10 Nov 2010)

Read Honest John reviews below which might help, or confuse more!
Also, bear in mind models might vary in specifications from those on this side but basics will be the same.

http://www.honestjohn.co.uk/carbycar/ford/mondeo-iv-2007/

http://www.honestjohn.co.uk/carbycar/vauxhall/insignia-2008/


----------



## tweaf (12 Nov 2010)

See this month's What Car magazine's group test, Mondeo beats Insignia.

Also, if it's a company car the Mondeo is cheaper so you pay less BIK.


----------



## Purple (12 Nov 2010)

The Insignia is a much better looking car. In every other respect the Mondeo is better.

The old Opel issue of reliability and drive quality is not really answered yet. The engine is based on the Alfa engine and that was a disaster.


----------



## Choosey (12 Nov 2010)

Thats great - thanks a million.
Looked at the new Mondeo yesterday and decided it was the better option.  The basic model doesn't have a few extras I don't have in my current car but all in all having looked at it and ye're input has completely swayed me to the Mondeo.  Totally agree that the Insignia looks classier but thats it really.
Thanks folks, much appreciated - content with my decision now


----------

